# ممكن مساعدة من مبرمج محترف !!!



## berta (8 أغسطس 2010)

لو سمحت أنا محتاج حد يساعدنى فى أنى أتعلم البرمجة , 
لانى بصراحة مش عارف أى حاجة  فيها  
علشان كدة أنا مش عارف أبتدى  منين أو أتعلم أية الأول
 ولا عارف أزاى أشتغل على الفيجوال بيسك 
يعنى من الأخر ضايع فى البرمجة 
فياريت لو فى حد بيفهم فى البرمجة يساعدنى و يقولى أتعلم أية الأول و منين (قصدى من كتب أو من منتديات أية)

و شكرا لتعب محبتكم


----------



## MIKEL MIK (9 أغسطس 2010)

berta قال:


> لو سمحت أنا محتاج حد يساعدنى فى أنى أتعلم البرمجة ,
> لانى بصراحة مش عارف أى حاجة  فيها
> علشان كدة أنا مش عارف أبتدى  منين أو أتعلم أية الأول
> ولا عارف أزاى أشتغل على الفيجوال بيسك
> ...



*
ده موقع في كتب كتيره
لتعليم كل البرمجه 

أضغط هنا

تقدري تنزليهم وتتعلمي والموقع مش محتاج تسجيل

موقع اخر فيه كتب تعليم برمجه للتحميل

اضغط هنا​*


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (9 أغسطس 2010)

*البرمجة شبه مستحيل تعليمها الكترونيا
لازم كورس برمجة لأمور كتيرة اوي هتفهمها لو روحت اخدت الكورس
صدقني هتنزل كتب وتدخل مواقع تتعلم ولكن هتلاقي الحصيلة صفر .
لو عايز تتعلم صح روح مكان محترم وخد كورس افضل واسهل واضمن .
*


----------



## berta (9 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا يا جماعة على مساعدتكو ليا و ربنا بعوضكم  بس هتعبك معايا فى سؤال تانى يا كيرلس 
تفتكر لو عاوز أتعلم برمجة فى كورس تنصحنى أخد كورس منين مثلا؟؟


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (11 أغسطس 2010)

berta قال:


> شكرا يا جماعة على مساعدتكو ليا و ربنا بعوضكم  بس هتعبك معايا فى سؤال تانى يا كيرلس
> تفتكر لو عاوز أتعلم برمجة فى كورس تنصحنى أخد كورس منين مثلا؟؟



*شوف دة مكان من أفضل الأماكن حاليا
مجموعة اديو ماستر .. شغالة من 1999

لها فرعين 

1- فرع مدينة نصر : 24 شارع صقلية متفرع من مكرم عبيد – ناصية السلاب
ودي أرقام تليفوناته : 0121120674 – 22719462-2-002+

2- فرع المعادي : 21 شارع النصر – بالقرب من ميدان الجزائر
ودي أرقام تليفوناته : 0116664321 – 25192603 -2-002+

طبعا انا افضل انك تتصل بالتليفون وتستفسر عن نوع الدورة اللي انت عايزها وبكام وعدد ساعتها اد اية وتوقيتاتها توافقك وتناسبك ولا لا .

البرمجة عموما مجال مالوش نهاية ومالوش كبير وهيقابلك فية مشاكل ولكن بحلها مستواك هيعلى أكتر .

ربنا يبارك ذهنك .
*​


----------



## berta (18 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا على مسعدتك و ربنا بعوضك


----------

